# Sharkoon TG4 RGB anschließen ohne VGD Anschluss?



## WaaxeL (8. Februar 2020)

*Sharkoon TG4 RGB anschließen ohne VGD Anschluss?*

Hallo folgendes..

Habe nun ca. 1 Woche mein PC zusammen gebaut, er läuft echt top und macht wieder Spaß auf ultra etc zu zocken. Jedoch nervt es mich bisschen das das Gehäuse nicht sein "Sinn und Zweck" erfüllt. Ich habe es mir extra wegen der RGB gekauft. Hatte aber nie auf dem Plan, das man da auch auf Mainboard Komptabilität achten muss.

Ich hab ein Sharkoon TG4 und ein MSi B450 Gaming Plus MAX, das Problem ist ich brauch für die RGB ein VDG Stecker, den habe ich aber nicht.. Kann man da irgendwas machen? Hat irgend wer vielleicht ein Typ..


----------



## IICARUS (8. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sharkoon TG4 RGB anschließen ohne VGD Anschluss?*

Ach nee Jungs... wieso ließt niemand die Produktbeschreibungen und Bedienungsanleitung des Mainboards.
Du brauchst kein VDG-Stecker, da du auch solch ein Anschluss nicht auf deinem Mainboard hast.

Das Gehäuse stellt dir zwei Möglichkeiten zur Steuerung der RGBs.
1x über den Reset Knopf am Gehäuse wenn das Mainboard dazu kein Anschluss hat.
1x über ADD_Header *ODER* den VDG Anschluss.
https://zh-hant.sharkoon.com/Download/Cases_and_Power/Midi_ATX/TG4/prem_TG4_de_02.pdf

Wie hier gut zusehen wird das Kabel nur durchgeschleift und der ADD_Header und das VDG Kabel wird hierzu nur davon gespittet.
Asus Boards haben einen ADD_Header Anschluss und z.B. Gigabyte Boards haben den VDG Anschluss. Dieses Kabel bietet nur an das Kabel entweder an einen Asus oder Gigabyte ohne Adapter anschließen zu können.

An deinem Mainboard hast du ein JRGB1~2 Anschluss und daran kannst du dein Gehäuse nicht anschließen.
https://download.msi.com/archive/mnu_exe/mb/M7B86v3.0-EURO.pdf

Denn bei deinem Mainboard handelt es sich um das normale RGB mit 4-Pin und 12v und dein Gehäuse hat D-RGB, also adressierbare RGBs. Der Unterschied liegt darin das D-RGB statt 12v nur mit 5v betrieben wird und würdest du deine LEDs irgendwie an deinem Mainboard anschließen würden die LEDs sehr schnell durchbrennen. Zudem würde es von der Technik her ehe nicht funktionieren, da bei D-RGB ein Datenkabel in der Mitte verläuft und jede LED separat einzeln ansteuert. Dadurch sind bestimmte Effekte wie Regenbogen, Wellen usw. möglich, denn mit deinem RGB vom Mainboard kannst du nur alle LEDs zu gleich bestimmen und alle LEDs leuchten dann mit der selben Farbe und ein Effekt kann so nicht erzeugt werden.

Also musst du entweder alles direkt am Gehäuse einstellen, wozu auch dein Gehäuse vorbestimmt ist oder du musst dir ein Controller kaufen um alles dann mit dessen manuelle Steuerung regeln zu können. Nur dann  kannst es dir im Grunde auch sparen da dein Gehäuse auch bereits ein Controller integriert hat und du per Tastendruck auf Reset auch die Farben einstellen kannst.

Hier findest du noch einige Controller die du verwenden könntest: Beleuchtungssteuerungen online kaufen


----------

